# Frustration and suicidal thoughts after IBS attack on Thanksgiving



## Mark Danielson (Nov 25, 2017)

I have been dealing with IBS D for about 7 years I am 23 now. I always have had stomach problems prior to the diagnosis. After a trip to Texas in the summer of 2010 I noticed I had Bowel movements more, my stomach was hurting/got upset more than it normally would and just other unexplainable things happened. After constant complaints my mom decided to take me to a doctor and they have diagnosed me immediately I was given medication I dont remember what It was called but it had helped for some time before the symptoms came back and got worse. This has rocked my life in ways that I cant even vocally describe. Its to the point that I dont even want to go out with friends, go out to eat even I practically have to stay home so I dont get attacked. I have tried going both dairy free and gluten free but I do still get the cramps, diarrhea and foul foul gas. 2 days ago I had come to my moms and step dads house for thanksgiving and I had peanut butter filled crackers, plain baked chicken wings, light turkey meat, shrimp, baked potatoes, half of cranberry and a piece of pumpkin pie. About 13 minutes after I had digested it I feel the boiling upset in my stomach it wasnt loud thank goodness but he embarrassment comes in where a loud gross fart slips out of me and it was so foul my step dad shook his head at me and sprayed the room while my mom put her nose under her shirt. This caused me to go out and have the most unpleasant diarrhea I think ever since I have had IBS. I was crying because I thought(and still do) I have ruined thanksgiving but when I had gone out the bathroom my mom just kept telling me its ok and dont worry about it. Thanksgiving is supposed to be about thankful woes and not my issues Im not thankful at all. Ever since 2 days ago I have been emotionally frustrated and suicidal thoughts have entered my mind like IBS is a curse it made me unemployed, drop out of school, not have the opportunity to go to college, makes me suffer from constant pain, having my life revolve around a bathroom what more is there to say?


----------



## whitelm (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm new today Mark but I hope the group can give you advice. Definitely you should seek help immediately if you're feeling suicidal. I'm 51 and have had issues with this since high school. I do find smaller slow meals work better for me and I've definitely over the years been able to identify a lot of my triggers. It is frustrating when one day what I eat doesn't bug me and then a week later the same meal lands me in pain and on my "throne" as the family calls it. My 22 year old has been having the same issue since he was younger too. I just read an article about this and I know treatments change all the time. Perhaps you could see a specialist for it and make sure there's nothing else going on.


----------



## Mark Danielson (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you for the reply whitelm. I would like to see someone who is an expert on this and would not just say “It is all in your head” and you “you will be fine” I also would like a committed gastroenterologist to give me meds to control my d. You mentioned you read an article is it possible if you can link it or if not just give me the title? If you can not do those things it is ok.


----------



## KristenB99 (Nov 3, 2017)

Seek out a good GI doctor, try immodium and gas-x, those were my pre-prescription drug lifesavers. Avoid greasy food, that triggers mine dont know about yours. Also good to try avoiding fruits and super big meals, all three of those things can really trigger it, especially if its not under control.

Fiber is cool, probiotics helped me a lot too. Really though, Im no doctor and just a patient so find a GI doctor and speak to a pcp about taking immodium/gas-x if you need to.


----------



## IBSwontbeatme (Nov 26, 2017)

I don’t have much of an input to give, but I totally get where you’re coming from. Recently I’ve felt very low with my IBS too and have had thoughts about suicide. I’m only nineteen, and I get how it feels to feel like your life is being held back y something you can’t control. It’s a miserable world right now. Feel free to message me if you want


----------



## helpme68 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm a 50 year old man who has suffered with my stomach cramping, feeling bloated, and I go back and forth from constipation to diarrhea. There are times when I don't even make it home. Sometime ago I found out I also have CVS which there is no nice way to out this one but call it what it is vomiting syndrome in where you get sick 20 or more times a day.

With both hitting me has caused me to have to stop working, forgot when I went out with friends, and forget eating out.

I find myself isolated, even my mother who I take care of, cause she can't get around, humiliates me when I'm going between the two. I am just so tired if all of it. I completely understand what your feeling.


----------



## Mark Danielson (Nov 25, 2017)

helpme68 I am bloated 24/7 I get cramps 24/7 but I’m only diarrhea predominant my diarrhea is uncontrollable like I were to enter a $h!+ contest id win it just is unfair


----------



## Stellalt (Jan 25, 2018)

Letting you I am copying most of this from another forum where I posted part of it, because my answer is still the same!









I am Stella, twenty years old, and on my fourth semester of uni, so I can totally relate to you. I've had IBS since I was 13. Unfortunately there is only so much doctors can do. IBS is directly linked to anxiety, and even medication has it's limits when it comes to relieving it. The ''it is all in your head'' has become their catchphrase because there really is not much they can do to help. It is a cycle that repeats itself. You get stressed about something, then you get an IBS attack. Then you are fine, but you get stressed by the idea of having an attack. The stress triggers an IBS attack, or even a panic attack. You need to break that cycle. It is possible, but you need to be super determined in order to succeed. I managed to do that on my first semester, (but then I stupidly threw away all my progress). It has to do with your diet. That's where I messed up, for a week straight I broke my diet and ate fast food. You have to be spartan about it. This is the foundation that you build everything on. If you have a solid foundation then you can tackle the rest of the issues one by one. Eating out or ordering is out of the question, you have to prepare meals yourself. This way you control what goes inside your body and the way it is cooked. Give it two weeks and you will see that the bloating and gas stops being excessive, and the gurgling becomes less noticeable. This way you will gain more confidence and become less anxious about your IBS, and as a result your symptoms will become less severe. Of course you are going to have flare -ups, but less often and much less severe. I am not sure If what worked for me is also going to work for you, but I will share what I ate during that period in hopes that it helps even a little.

Breakfast: a bowl of greek yogurt (not sweetened), it helps with digestion because of the live cultures it contains, and a cup of roibos/herbal/chamomile tea (loose leaf tea is way better)

Snacks: cranberries, almonds, tangerines ( 1 or two) , banana, glutten free crackers, water or herbal tea

Lunch: a small salad, (grated carrot with olive oil and salt, tomato salad or green salad), roast chicken breast, beef steak, fish ( definitely not fried), lactose free milk

Snacks: same as above

Dinner: baked potatoes, smoothie ( a few berries of your choice, banana, yogurt and rice milk)

Fried food, foods containing lots of fat, are the worst. Also, beer and generally alcohol is best to be eliminated from your diet. They caused bloating almost every single time I consumed them.

I am not suggesting you should go on a lactose and glutten free diet, but it definitely helps bcs you put less strain on your digestive tract. Also, I am not suggesting you should go on a diet, you can eat as much as you want during the day, just make sure not to overeat, and that your breakfast and dinner remain light. It would probably help to consult with a dietitian that has worked with people suffering from IBS. And exercise does help. Around 30-45 minutes of jogging per day are ideal.

I hope I helped even a little. I am in the process of returning to my ''spartan'' ways, so you are not alone! Stay strong. And think that no matter how embarassing it might get, it's not like you commited a crime. You do not hurt or cause damage to anyone. In fact the only one who can get hurt, mainly emotionally, by this is you. If a stomach gurgle or gas and bloating is enough to guarantee your life's quality going down the drain, then we have severe issues as a race.

You have to be adamant about where you you stand. Does not matter If it is thanksgiving or a special occasion, IBS does not stop existing during those times. You should be careful with what you eat. People around you need to understand it is a real condition with consequences. If your point does not get across, put emphasis on how painful it can get ( bcs of the bloating, they don't need to do that). If you are thinking of commiting suicide, it means you believe you have nothing left, right? This also means you have nothing more to lose. So do yourself a favor and try again. Fix your diet and your eating/sleeping habits. Excercise. Just do it. If you start thinking about it and mulling over it you will never achieve what you wish for. Just do it. Give it two weeks, three, a month, it will work. Trust me. When you gain your confidence back, you will be able to start doing stuff again. Let me know how things turn out for you, ok? Take care.


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Look into FMT. I don't think it's regulated yet, but keep on eye on it since there are reports of it being successful. Mess with you diet, see what foods work for you and stick with them to calm down your stomach.


----------

